# March Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

March is here and so is a new Photo Contest!

Dogmom77 has chosen the theme for this month, “I Didn't Do It” - photos of messes that dogs make.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 22nd.

Please, one entry per membership. Remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
We love all our member pics so join the fun and share a photo.

Dogmom77 has provided this unbelievable example picture.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yikes!!! Somebody did that!!! Great theme. Can't wait to see the unclaimed damage.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great theme, looking forward to seeing all the great photos!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny looks so innocent. But I knew it was her when I had to pull a cheese wrapper out of her butt the next day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Penny looks so innocent. But I knew it was her when I had to pull a cheese wrapper out of her butt the next day!


That's too funny...........great picture!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a fun theme, hoping for lots of innocent pics.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm very happy to say that Honey has always been the best dog ever.
Sadly this is the best pic of her destroying anything - a toilet paper tube and wondering where that pink fluff came from!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, I'm surprised that there aren't more photos of our lovable goldens and the messes they have made. 
Share your "I didn't do it" pic!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

And I have never seen a golden mess that was not created without the best of intentions!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's an old one of Barnaby demonstrating one of his "stealing" routines!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunday is here and I hope you find a photo of golden mess to share with us.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for this month, “I Didn't Do It” - photos of messes that dogs make.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up, hoping for more entries.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Dogmom77 has chosen the theme for this month, “I Didn't Do It” - photos of messes that dogs make.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 22nd.

Please, one entry per membership. Remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
We love all our member pics so join the fun and share a photo.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is such a fun theme, I can't believe that there aren't more entries.
Dogmom77 has chosen the theme for this month, “I Didn't Do It” - photos of messes that dogs make.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Dogmom77 has chosen the theme for this month, “I Didn't Do It” - photos of messes that dogs make.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 22nd.

We love all our member pics so join the fun and share a photo.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Come on now! We know our goldens are tearing things to shreds on a regular basis. No need to be shy! I fully endorse shedding behavior, mostly because I HATE the squeakies and our goldens are doing us a public service by getting rid of them!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Come on now! We know our goldens are tearing things to shreds on a regular basis. No need to be shy! I fully endorse shedding behavior, mostly because I HATE the squeakies and our goldens are doing us a public service by getting rid of them!


I agree, hope to see some pics.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

One of my favourite, "I don't know what you are talking about?" photos of Rundle!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Duke stuck behind my claw foot tub but closer to his ball!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ditch digging field destructo dog!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OscarsDad said:


> Ditch digging field destructo dog!!!
> I love this!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I had to deep rinse his tongue.... yeech


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> I had to deep rinse his tongue.... yeech


Ha ha, it's just a little dirt. My guys have always washed their mouths out when they got a drink.......then dripped it all over the floor.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh these pics are great, I hope we see many more messy goldens!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Here's Luna not digging a tiny trench to find a mole today. Very strange how her face ended up that way. Guess we'll never know. 










And another just for fun. This one suggests some possible guilt.. but let's not jump to conclusions.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This isn't the best picture but you get the idea. Its a picture I have hanging in my bathroom. Gunner as a puppy stealing the toilet paper. He had it all the way out in the living room. He made a big mess when I wasn't looking. LOL


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, Gunner! That's so cute.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Photos are slowly being entered into this month's contest. The theme for this month, “I Didn't Do It” - photos of messes that dogs make.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, March 22nd


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photos we have are really good, there's still time to enter before the contest closes on Sunday, March 22nd.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Yet another bed got ripped apart and of course Luna and Rex were there together!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time flies, there is only 1 day left to enter a photo in this month's contest before it closes tomorrow, Sunday, March 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close this afternoon, so there's still time to enter a pic.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed. Please vote for your favorites.


----------

